# Sherle Wagner faucets



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Getting ready to replace these. Anyone ever sold or seen these for sale? They are very expensive and I'd like to resell them.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Michael, SW is out of New York.

http://sherlewagnercom.siteprotect.net/catalog_finishes.asp?pageno=1&cid=3&mn=sub3&ssi=20


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If the trim is discontinued, they might fetch a pretty penny from the right person on ebay. Problem is most folks with those have the cash to buy new ones.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Man they are ugly overpriced p.o.s.'s


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Man they are ugly overpriced p.o.s.'s


You think the faucets are ugly? You should see their marble toilet.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I've installed and changed those out in the past...RLP is right: they are over priced PoS's.

There is a distributor near downtown Dallas, though...I could dig up the phone number if that would help.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I know more about that junk than I care to think about.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Speechless....it's a first.:whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

There are alot of mansions in Palm Beach, FL that have Sherle Wagner in them. That was high-end stuff when it was originally installed. Sorry for poor pics.

No, that's not my house. It was a mansion with (7) Rolls-Royces in the parking garage in the basement.


----------

